# أحد عنده خبره في توصيلات ال switches



## kaka11011 (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ممكن أحد من الأعضاء عنده حل الى هالسؤالين ؟

1- sketch a circuit using two way and intermediate switches to control one lamp.

2- by using intermediate switch reverse the motor direction.

وشكرا


----------



## A.malla (24 فبراير 2012)

سؤالك سهل جدا يا صديقي, في حال فمت عليك شو بدك :
1- طريقتين وصل تسلسلي لسويتشين معا , والثانية تفرعية حيث تصل السويتشين على التفرع وبالتالي واحد يكفي لاضاءة اللمية

2- تكمن الفكرة على عكس قطبي الموتور وذلك باستخدام سويتش مزدوج

بالتوفيق


----------



## bessa.hamid (18 مايو 2012)

​ معلومات قيمه 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مروان القصار (23 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

